# Game Thread: Wednesday Jan. 24 vs. Heat



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (21-20) - Miami Heat (19-22)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Troy Murphy*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

- Abdomen

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.4
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.4
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.4
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.63
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 65.7
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* -Danny Granger 38.5










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jason Williams | Dwyane Wade | Jason Kapono | Udonis Haslem | Alonzo Mourning*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Antoine Walker | James Posey | Gary Payton*

*Injuries*

 Knee Surgery 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Dwyane Wade 28.2
*Rebounds* - Udonis Haslem 8.7
*Assists *- Dwyane Wade 7.9
*Steals *- Dwyane Wade 1.97
*Blocks* - Alonzo Mourning 2.93
*FG% * - Alonzo Mourning 55.2
*FT%* - Jason Williams 93.8
*3PT%* - Jason Kapono 54.4



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 11-7
Road: 10-13
Overall: 21-20 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 14th in NBA)

Miami Heat
Home: 10-10
Road: 9-12
Overall: 19-22 (3nd in Southeast, 9th in East, 18th in NBA)
*







</center>








*- 21 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 33.5 ppg in last 2 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Everyone vs. Dwyane Wade

Games vs. Heat this year:

Heat 104 Pacers 101

Average Score:

Heat- 104
Pacers- 100

Prediction:

Pacers- 100
Heat- 96

I apologize for not having up-to-date "Who's hot", but nba.com's boxscores aren't working for me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 103 Heat 90...:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

100-98 Pacers.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103-93 *Pacers Win*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 99
Heat 97


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Wade is questionable but Shaq should be able to return. I think our front court has to have a big game and IMO it would be a massive disappointment losing because we just had won and we just lost to Miami without 3 players. We're full stregeth and we're at home, Heat are in pain, i think this needs to be a win. Dunleavy needs to have a massive game.

Pacers 106
Miami 97


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

This game blacked out? I can't watch it...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice rebound by Dunleavy. So far I'm really, really liking this guy. Tinsley with a nice pass to O'Neal, who is called for 3 seconds. 16-10 Heat with 6:20 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah, Jermaine just rejected Shaq and almost floored him. 21-18 Miami with 3:45 left in the 1st.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

sweet block by Oneal on Oneal!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

meh.. missed two tech free throws..Diogu checks in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diogu rejected by Zo. Ouch. Tht was going in, too. Diogu draws an offensive foul on Udonis Haslem to end the quarter. 26-21 Heat at the end of the first.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch Zo blocks JO twice (second one was a goaltend) and Carlisle gets T'd up.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger to Murphy for three!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah, Troy Murphy just had an awesome tip-slam from pretty far away off a Granger miss. Wow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

both teams are grinding it out on D. thats rare in todays NBA game


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Horrible offensive quarter by both teams.. neither team can hit anything


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

the Heat are suddenly on fire and we are still what we always are.. ice cold.. lets go pacers!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch Kapono is killing us this quarter.. OK down 13 going into the fourth but we were down 20 earlier. Lets go Pacers!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we're shooting 34% this game. Granger hits a 3 to cut the lead to 10, which is exactly what we needed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong hits a 3! Down 7 with 11 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marquis Daniels gets the steal, then Armstrong passes to Granger for another 3! Awesome!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

back to back to back threes!!!! 70-66. Miami timeout


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong steals it, falls down after Wade almost strips him, and passes it to Granger for the dunk. Only down 2 now as Armstrong takes a horrible 3.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

army army army! i love this old guy! miamis lead down to two


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

two bad threes by armstrong.. lets go Pacers!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong steals the ball from Zo who was about to dunk the ball, which leads to Marquis Daniels being fouled, almost hitting the shot. He hits one, so we're down 1 with 8 minutes left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Diogu stayed with it! 74-73 down one


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

army to daniels.. Our first lead!! wow 75-74


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kapono hits a 3, but Granger answers it! Pacers up 81-79 with 4:16 left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger counters Kapono three! we're back up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong hits at the buzzer! Pacers up 4 with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger airballs, but JO gets it and scores. Too bad Zo answers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong hits again! Then Kapono hits a three. Argh.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

up three. timeout Indy.. maintain this lead! Lets go Pacers!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

keep someone breathing on Kaponos face all the time on this play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Wade hits it. argh


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Heat steal the ball and call a timeout with 2.4 seconds left. Game's over if they're allowed to advance it. Wade will hit it.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we have one foul to give


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we're going to overtime!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger hits the shot and the foul in overtime!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

huge! way to go Danny!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Troy Murphy! up 3


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Alonzo hits the first.. and misses the second! 92-90 Pacers

Daniels! 94-90 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agh Haslem hits a hook quickly. Pacers only up two with 45 seconds left. Murphy hits!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

go go go Murphy! 96-92 Pacers 43 seconds left


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Miami with the last shot again


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

no threes!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kapono's 3 goes in and out, and Granger is fouled with .4 seconds left! Yes!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I had a heartattack.. in and out!!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

there it is! Pacers win! Pacers win! what a game!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> I had a heartattack.. in and out!!



Didnt we all!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awesome game. I only saw last 4min of 4th and the entire OT period. 

Daniels can not be controling the ball with the shot clock running down, the guy has the most unorthadox drive-in i have ever seen. In the few Dallas games i've seen him play i thought it was weird but i thought it was just coinicidence but i guess not, each time i see him play for Indiana it's the same. I think he's an awesome player and can create plays from nothing, but i hate seeing him carry the ball with time running out.

And from the minutes i saw, Troy Murphy was AWESOME. Huge rebounds, HUGE shots, the guy is a beast on the class and has an awesome shot. If it wern't for Murphy, we don't win this game IMO.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we as a team all contributed in this comeback. Troy Murphy dominated the boards in OT, Granger and Daniels picked up their game in the forth but imo Armstrong was definately the one who sparked the comeback! We were down 20 in the third and 13 going into the forth.. still unbelievable..I'm still thinking about that back to back to back 3 pointers to start the forth quarter.. wow.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm proud of the new guys, and the coming of Marquis!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Best game I've seen in a long time...Heart of a champion!!!...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Auggie said:


> we as a team all contributed in this comeback. Troy Murphy dominated the boards in OT, Granger and Daniels picked up their game in the forth but imo Armstrong was definately the one who sparked the comeback! We were down 20 in the third and 13 going into the forth.. still unbelievable..I'm still thinking about that back to back to back 3 pointers to start the forth quarter.. wow.


Yes... but to take nothing away from Armstrong, but he just played a normal PG game in the comeback. He didn't turn the ball over, he made quick good passes and he led the offense aggressivly... and look what happened. Now imagine if we had a younger, quicker, smarter, point guard? 

I think our last need is a PG, this team could be special in the eastern conference with a real PG and with Armstrong coming off the bench.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamaal Tinsley: 6-11 shooting
Jermaine O'Neal: 4-20 shooting


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Yeah O'Neal isn't really playing that well... no way is he worth that kind of money.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If Ike keeps on playing like that, JO is gonna be in some serious problems...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Jamaal Tinsley: 6-11 shooting
> Jermaine O'Neal: 4-20 shooting


Jamaal and Troy were the only ones shooting well in the first half, not to take anything away from Tinsley but he couldnt defend Jason Williams at all. And in the vital comeback Tinsley played 0 minutes. It was when Army took over the point we finally got our offensive game going. But your right JO certainly did not play well this game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If Ike keeps on playing like that, JO is gonna be in some serious problems...


for sure Ike deserves alot of credit in this game too:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> for sure Ike deserves alot of credit in this game too:cheers:



Yes indeed...:cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Yeah O'Neal isn't really playing that well... no way is he worth that kind of money.


Please, he has one bad shooting game. He still had 13 boards and what, 4 blocks?

God, how many stars in the league have a bad shooting game every now and then. This is his 5th straight game of at least 10 rebounds, and his defense is always key with his blocks. Seriously, one bad scoring night and he sucks now?

Grrr.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good game guys. the Pacers out-hustled and out-coached the Heat in the 4th qt and OT.


by the way, im going for the Colts in the Super Bowl. good luck :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 96-94 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 6
Pacerholic- 11
Pacersthebest- 8
Auggie- 8
Box Man- 6
MillerTime- 13

Winners- Box Man & Pacers Fan


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 96-94 Pacers
> 
> Pacers Fan- 6
> Pacerholic- 11
> ...


LOL i totally suck at predicting scores. lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> LOL i totally suck at predicting scores. lol



LOL...I'm way out there too doggy...


----------

